# Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti



## carapao (18. Februar 2020)

*Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Da dies meine erste Wasserkühlung wird, werde ich beim Zusammenbau bestimmt die eine oder andere Frage haben 😁

Verbaut wird:
- HEATKILLER® IV for ASUS RTX 2080 Ti STRIX - ACRYL Ni-Bl RGB + backplate 
- EK-Velocity RGB - Nickel + Acetal
- HEATKILLER® Tube 150 D5
- D5-PWM
- 2 x Black Ice NEMESIS LS360 OEM Builder Edition - Black
- 6 x Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PLPS - 120mm PWM (600 - 1500 rpm)
- Barrow Compression Fitting 13/10 black + diverse 45 u. 90 grad 
- Barrow G1/4" Mini Ball Valve black with Metal Handle black
- Schlauch Mayhems Ultra Clear 13/10mm
- alphacool temperatursensor

Eingebaut wird das Ganze in ein Fractal Design meshify s2. Mainboard ist ein Asus ROG Maximus hero XI 

Warum mache ich das ganze? Aus Spaß an der Freude 😁 

Teile sind nun alle da und es kann los gehen. Bei der Grafikkarte hatte ich dann schon mal ein mulmiges Gefühl, ca. €1000 aufschrauben und schauen was passiert. Dank diverser Videos aber eigentlich kein Problem. Bin gespannt, ob das später noch alles funktioniert 😉


----------



## Bandicoot (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Viel Erfolg, mal sehen wie es fertig ausschaut. Und schön die Radiatoren vorher säubern.


----------



## NatokWa (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

2 360'er Radis .... kriegst du keine weiteren unter ? Für ne Custom bei den beiden Komponenten ist das schon relativ Knapp . 

Habe selbet nen 360'er Slim + 2x 280'er die 60mm Dick sind . Damit kommt mein Sys (Sig) schon ganz gut ins Schwitzen unter Volllast , erst recht im Sommer , und einen viel besseren Airflow als bei mein Selbstbau-Case kriegt man kaum hin. 
Je mehr Radi-Fläche du unterbringen kannst desto besser ! Ein MoRa (Extern) -> Noch besser .

Noch dazu ist dein Schlauch .... naja ... zum Verbauen super aber da es weicher PVC ist -> Extrem viel Weichmacher der mit der Zeit ausgewaschen wird und sich überall absetzt bzw. die feinen Kühlstrukturen der Kühler zusetzt . Ich sage dir schonmal im vorraus , das wird dir nicht viel Freude machen mit dem Zeug ... Weiche Schläuche sind für Dauereinsatz absolut ungeeignet . 
Hart-PVC , Teflon , Polyuretan usw. kannst alles nehmen , aber KEINE Weichen , schon garnet Weiches PVC .


----------



## PoPK0rn1GS (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Kann hier NatokWa nur zustimmen, hab vor 1 1/2 Jahren selbst meine erste WaKü gebaut, diese Woche kommt nun mein MoRa, da das interne (2x360 1x240) Setup schlicht nicht mehr meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.
Und ich habe "nur" einen 8700k + 2080ti anstatt dem 9900k, der ohnehin als Hitzkopf bekannt ist.
Leise geht unter Last so gut wie nicht, wenn die Wassertemperatur nicht über 40° gehen soll.
Der 240er fliegt raus und am Layout wird bei mir nun auch gefeilt.


----------



## carapao (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*



NatokWa schrieb:


> 2 360'er Radis .... kriegst du keine weiteren unter ? Für ne Custom bei den beiden Komponenten ist das schon relativ Knapp .
> 
> Habe selbet nen 360'er Slim + 2x 280'er die 60mm Dick sind . Damit kommt mein Sys (Sig) schon ganz gut ins Schwitzen unter Volllast , erst recht im Sommer , und einen viel besseren Airflow als bei mein Selbstbau-Case kriegt man kaum hin.
> Je mehr Radi-Fläche du unterbringen kannst desto besser ! Ein MoRa (Extern) -> Noch besser .


Ist jetzt schon eng, wüsste nicht, wo da noch ein weiterer hin sollte.


> Noch dazu ist dein Schlauch .... naja ... zum Verbauen super aber da es weicher PVC ist -> Extrem viel Weichmacher der mit der Zeit ausgewaschen wird und sich überall absetzt bzw. die feinen Kühlstrukturen der Kühler zusetzt . Ich sage dir schonmal im vorraus , das wird dir nicht viel Freude machen mit dem Zeug ... Weiche Schläuche sind für Dauereinsatz absolut ungeeignet .
> Hart-PVC , Teflon , Polyuretan usw. kannst alles nehmen , aber KEINE Weichen , schon garnet Weiches PVC .



was für ein Schlauch würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## lefskij (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Zum Beispiel könntest Du einen MoRa verbauen, wenn Du eine Gehäusedurchführung herstellst. Ein externer Radiator reicht allemal für einen 9900k und die 2080Ti. Persönlich habe ich auch nur diesen einen externen MoRa und die Temperaturen sind spitze. Für ein leichtes Trennen vom Rechner empfehle ich Dir in diesem Fall ein paar ordenliche Schnellkupplungen.

Weichmacher in den Schläuchen ist nicht gut und Du wirst nicht lange Freude daran haben - wenn sowas, dann nur mit reinem destillierten Wasser ohne Zusätze á la DP Ultra oder Innovatek Protect. Kaufe lieber gleich EK ZMT oder Tygon Schläuche - z.B. Norprene, das ist EPDM oder Naturkautschuk und das ist praktisch weichmacherfrei, weil von Natur aus schon geschmeidig.

PS: Ansonsten hast Du mit Deinen Komponenten schon eine recht gute Wahl getroffen 

EDIT: Das Board kann aber auch einen Monoblock für CPU und Spannungsversorgung aufnehmen - das wäre für mich persönlich noch eine Überlegung wert...


----------



## carapao (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Bei Anschlüssen und Adaptern merkt man, dass man keine Erfahrung hat. Teilweise zu viel und das, was man braucht, fehlt.


----------



## lefskij (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*



carapao schrieb:


> Bei Anschlüssen und Adaptern merkt man, dass man keine Erfahrung hat. Teilweise zu viel und das, was man braucht, fehlt.



Das ist für Neulinge immer ein Problem und man bestellt laufend etwas dazu - das ist eigentlich bei jedem so. Selbst alte Hasen verschätzen sich da mal... ging mir auch so und es dauerte ewig, weil das Zeug nicht lieferbar war.

Kaufe lieber mehr Winkel und Fittinge als Du benötigst und gehe damit auf Nummer sicher, gerade verschiedene Winkel zur Auswahl können später sehr nützlich sein, wenn mal ein paar Biegungen nicht auf Anhieb klappen...


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*



carapao schrieb:


> Bei der Grafikkarte hatte ich dann schon mal ein mulmiges Gefühl, ca. €1000 aufschrauben und schauen was passiert. Dank diverser Videos aber eigentlich kein Problem. Bin gespannt, ob das später noch alles funktioniert



Habe ich schon das ein oder andere mal gemacht (1xöfter als ich es gerne hätte, eine Karte hat wieso auch immer den Dienst eingestellt), aber da muss man keine Angst haben. Einfach alle Schrauben lösen, im Zweifel schraubt mal halt die Slotblende auch noch mit ab, aber die geht ja wieder dran. Jedenfalls hast du den besten Kühler für die Karte ausgesucht


----------



## NatokWa (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Bei Schläuchen sind die von lefskij genannten Norprene sehr weit verbreitet im einsatz und mir sind bisher keine "Beschwerden" über diese zu Ohren gekommen . Ich selbst habe reinen Teflonschlauch (PTFE) . 0,0% Weichmacher aber auch nicht gerade Anfängerfreundlich . Der Schlauch erlaubt keinerlei Biegung (Außer die welche er bei Lieferung hat) weil er sofort knickt) weshalb man für alles Winkel und ähnliches braucht , dafür ist er gegen praktisch alles absolut Robust und die Temperaturen im WaKü-Kreislauf sind ihm herzlich egal weil er bis zu 250°C aushalten würde . 
Ist eine gute Übung falls man mal auf Hardtubes umsteigen will da der Schlauch nur geringfügig flexibel ist ABER mit den normalen Ferschraubungen aller anderen Schläuche gut zurechtkommt + absolut Dicht in sofern man weiß was man tut . Ich nutze den Schlauch jetzt schon seit fast 5 Jahren und habe immer noch Stücke vom ersten Einbau verbaut da null Abnutzungserscheinungen , und billig isser auch noch auf EBay *g* .

Aber was du am ende für dich selbst benutzt .... ich schlage für dich als Anfänger eher die schon genannten Norprene oder Hart-PVC vor . Letzere kriegst man auch als UV-Aktiv was dem Designe des ganzen manchmal zugute kommt wenn man nicht gerade wild blinkendes RGB haben will aber beleuchtet .


----------



## carapao (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

habe gestern folgenden Schlauch bestellt. Musste eh noch ein paar Adapter bestellen ;.-)
https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50272
Möchte eh eine eher dezentere Beleuchtung, von daher kann auch der Schlauch schwarz bleiben. Mal sehen, wahrscheinlich ist es eh wie bei allen neuen Dingen, das erste Projekt ist dazu da, um festzustellen was man alles anders machen sollte.


----------



## NatokWa (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Jap , das ist ein perfekter Anfängerschlauch und das Material ist super . Kenne ich aus meinem Betrieb als Material für Chemikalienschutzhandschuhe . Schön weich ohne das irgendwas "beigemischt" wurde . 

Und ja du hast recht , das erste mal ist immer zum erfahrungen sammeln , aber du hast es schon besser gemacht als ich und höhrst hier auf die Leute .... ich hatte beim ersten mal son weichen Klaren PVC Schlauch verbaut und dannmeine Probleme damit ..... es ist gut das wir DIR das ersparen konnten . ICH hab meine Kühlkörper noch sauber gekriegt , ein Kollege mit Baumarktschlauch durfte nen neuen Kühlblock für seine 1080 kaufen weil der so zugesetzt war das nix mehr sauber ging ..... Kühlleistung war gleich null und er hats daran gemerkt das ein Schlauch geplatzt ist wegen der Hitze im System  IHN hatte ich auch gewarnt ......


----------



## carapao (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

aktueller Stand. 

Heute kam dann auch das Riser Kabel von Fractal an. Jetzt heisst es  noch auf ein paar Adapter und den neuen Schlauch warten.

Folgenden "flow" habe ich bisher im Kopf:

Vom AGB in die CPU -> Radiator Top -> GPU -> Radiator Front - AGB.
Ablasshahn werde ich wohl zwischen dem Weg vom Front-Radiator in den AGB dazwischen hängen. Temperatursensor muss ich mal schauen, aber wahrscheinlich vor oder nach dem Radiator in der Front

Macht das soweit Sinn?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goanaut67 (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Kannst so machen.

Kleiner Hinweis:

Denke an den Ein- bzw. Ausgang der Wasserblöcke.
Wenn du die Schläuche so anschließen willst wie du die Anschlüsse hin gedreht hast, wäre der CPU-Block verkehrt herum.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Kleiner Punkt zum Jammern: Dreh die Lüfter auf dem oberen Radiator, sodass sie Luft von außen ansaugen. Der Hecklüfter reicht, um die warme Abluft rauszubefödern, und so bekommen beide Radiatoren Frischluft. Macht nicht viel aus, aber macht was aus.


----------



## carapao (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*



goanaut67 schrieb:


> Kannst so machen.
> 
> Kleiner Hinweis:
> 
> ...


Guter Punkt, danke dir!


----------



## carapao (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Kleiner Punkt zum Jammern: Dreh die Lüfter auf dem oberen Radiator, sodass sie Luft von außen ansaugen. Der Hecklüfter reicht, um die warme Abluft rauszubefödern, und so bekommen beide Radiatoren Frischluft. Macht nicht viel aus, aber macht was aus.



Dann Lüfter zwischen Deckel und Radiator? Oder im Prinzip egal?


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Wie du willst. Push oder Pull macht keinen wirklichen Unterschied.


----------



## carapao (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Gerade nochmals die potentielle Verlegung der Schläuche genauer angesehen, das sieht nach Spaß aus. Dazu mal ein Schlauch ausprobiert. Einfach ist anders.
Werde jetzt wohl von AGB -> GPU -> Top Radiator -> CPU -> Front Radiator -> AGB gehen. 
Habe jetzt wieder deutlich mehr Respekt vor der Aufgabe. Alles ganz schön eng ...


----------



## lefskij (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Und wenn Du den oberen Radiator umdrehst...? Du könntest dann lange Schlauchführung eher vermeiden:

AGB - GPU - CPU - oberer Radi - vorderer Radi - AGB

Den Weg von CPU zum oberen Radi könntest Du recht weit oben verlegen, dass es nicht so auffällt und dann von oben gerade nach unten in den vorderen Radi.

Letztendlich ist die Reihenfolge wohl ziemlich wurscht was die Temperatur von Wasser und Komponenten angeht, denn im Kreislauf herrscht nach einger Zeit mit Volllast quasi überall eine ähnliche Wassertemperatur. Und deswegen baue lieber kurze Wege mit den Schläuchen, das sieht wesentlich ansprechender aus, als wenn Dich da lange, kreuz und quer verlegte Würste anlachen.

EDIT: Noch besser wäre auch den vorderen Radi mit den Anschlüssen nach oben zu drehen und beide Radis direkt zu verbinden aber da gibt es sicher nicht genug Platz...


----------



## carapao (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*



lefskij schrieb:


> Und wenn Du den oberen Radiator umdrehst...? Du könntest dann lange Schlauchführung eher vermeiden:
> 
> AGB - GPU - CPU - oberer Radi - vorderer Radi - AGB
> 
> Den Weg von CPU zum oberen Radi könntest Du recht weit oben verlegen, dass es nicht so auffällt und dann von oben gerade nach unten in den vorderen Radi.


Gerade mal ausprobiert. Könnte gehen, wird dann rund um den AGB recht voll und eng.


> EDIT: Noch besser wäre auch den vorderen Radi mit den Anschlüssen nach oben zu drehen und beide Radis direkt zu verbinden aber da gibt es sicher nicht genug Platz...


Da ist in der Tat zu wenig Platz


----------



## lefskij (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*



carapao schrieb:


> Gerade mal ausprobiert. Könnte gehen, wird dann rund um den AGB recht voll und eng.



Wichtig ist hierbei, dass Du noch an den Einfüllstutzen herankommst... Der AGB hängt aber eh schon ziemlich hoch - vielleicht kannst Du den ja noch etwas nach unten versetzen und dadurch besser an den Einlass herankommen.

Der Schlauch vom oberen zum vorderen Radi kann ja an der Gehäusewand verlaufen an der auch der AGB befestigt ist (schön unauffällig).

Um nochmal auf die Anmerkung von Bandicoot aus Post#2 zurückzukommen: Hast Du die Radiatoren gereinigt/ordentlich durchgespült? Da kann unter Umständen einges an Peke drin sein...


----------



## carapao (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*



lefskij schrieb:


> Wichtig ist hierbei, dass Du noch an den Einfüllstutzen herankommst... Der AGB hängt aber eh schon ziemlich hoch - vielleicht kannst Du den ja noch etwas nach unten versetzen und dadurch besser an den Einlass herankommen.
> 
> Der Schlauch vom oberen zum vorderen Radi kann ja an der Gehäusewand verlaufen an der auch der AGB befestigt ist (schön unauffällig).
> 
> Um nochmal auf die Anmerkung von Bandicoot aus Post#2 zurückzukommen: Hast Du die Radiatoren gereinigt/ordentlich durchgespült? Da kann unter Umständen einges an Peke drin sein...



Schaue ich mir nochmals an. Radiatoren habe ich bereits gespült.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Mit einer Spritzflasche sollt es aber gut gehen.

Ein paar Zentimeter kann aber der AGB noch runter, dann solltest du noch besser dran kommen.
Du hast ja ehe den Standard AGB, da hast oben den großen Deckel der mit einer halben Umdrehung komplett runter geht und dann hast du komplett alles offen und musst nicht über ein Anschluss einfüllen.

Bei mir werde ich oben einen Einfüllstutzen verbauen, also Rohr bis zum AGB hinführen und fest verbauen.
Da ich oben den Multiport(mit zwei Anschlüsse) habe und ich auch oben mit dem Einlass rein gehe.


----------



## carapao (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r 9900k und 2080 ti*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit einer Spritzflasche sollt es aber gut gehen.
> 
> Ein paar Zentimeter kann aber der AGB noch runter, dann solltest du noch besser dran kommen.
> Du hast ja ehe den Standard AGB, da hast oben den großen Deckel der mit einer halben Umdrehung komplett runter geht und dann hast du komplett alles offen und musst nicht über ein Anschluss einfüllen.
> ...



der AGB hängt noch nicht final. Ein paar Zentimeter nach unten geht da bestimmt noch. Probiere heute Abend mal die Verbindung CPU -> Radiator in beiden Varianten aus. 
Im Moment fehlt mir noch völlig das Gefühl für den Schlauch und wie gut sich das verlegen lässt. Was die Optik angeht fehlt mir zudem die Erfahrung. Habe die Tage ein Beispiel gefunden, was im Prinzip fast die gleichen Komponenten verbaut und mir recht gut gefällt 
Fractal Design Meshify S2 "blackest black" Timelapse build #2 ~ CustomRigs Casemodding and PC-Builds


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Schlauch legen ist einfach, einfach auf stecken, fest schrauben und dann zum nächsten Anschluss probe halten, schneiden und dort einstecken und fest schrauben. Wie du den Schlauch legst ist vollkommen egal, da der Loop so schnell läuft das es kein großer Unterschied machen wird.

Mit Optik muss man keine Erfahrung haben, bei der Optik geht es darum das es dir gefällt.
Ich kenne es aber von mir, bin schon 2 Wochen am Grübeln wie ich meine Rohre setzte und die lassen sich etwas schwerer legen als Schlauch.


----------



## carapao (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit Optik muss man keine Erfahrung haben, bei der Optik geht es darum das es dir gefällt.
> .


ich meinte auch eher, dass man durch die Erfahrung anderer Projekte schon vorab einschätzen kann, was gut aussehen wir und was eher nicht


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Verstehe ich voll und ganz, mache ich ja zur Zeit auch, weil ich meine Loop mit Hardtube demnächst komplett neu aufbauen werde.


----------



## carapao (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Verstehe ich voll und ganz, mache ich ja zur Zeit auch, weil ich meine Loop mit Hardtube demnächst komplett neu aufbauen werde.



Du kommst aber auch nicht zur Ruhe. Hast Du nicht gerade erst auf Hardtubes umgebaut? Habe Deinen Thread mit großem Interesse mitverfolgt.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Ja, aber es gefällt mir noch nicht so gut und so wird nochmals alles umgebaut. 
Diesmal wird es aber einiges mehr dazu kommen, nicht nur die neuen Röhren. 

Es kommt ein neuer AGB rein, einiges wird mit Acrylglas Platten ausgebaut.
Die Pumpe wird überholt, die Grafikkarte wird Vertikal verbaut und dann werden die kompletten Röhren anders umgebaut und komplett neu verlegt.

Überall wo Schlauch verwendet wird, wird neuer Schlauch ohne Weichmacher verwendet.
Es kommt auch normale Kühlflüssigkeit ohne Farbstoff rein, daher muss der Loop auch etwas gereinigt werden, damit die gelbe Farbe was ich jetzt drin habe raus kommt.


----------



## carapao (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Gerade mal zur Probe einige Schläuche verlegt. Bleibe wohl bei der ursprünglich angedachten Position des Radiators im Deckel. Schlauch von der CPU quer runter sieht irgendwie besser aus als quer hoch zum Radiator. Zudem bleibt es rund um den AGB etwas aufgeräumter. Dabei leider wieder festgestellt, dass ich noch ein paar extender benötige. Die Versandkosten summieren sich ganz schön. Nennt man wohl Lehrgeld


----------



## NatokWa (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

So ist das immer beim ersten Mal .. und beim zweiten .... dritten ..... irgendwie fehlt IMMER irgendwas doch noch *g*


----------



## carapao (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*



NatokWa schrieb:


> So ist das immer beim ersten Mal .. und beim zweiten .... dritten ..... irgendwie fehlt IMMER irgendwas doch noch *g*



am meisten nervt dann das Warten bis man weiter machen kann. Etwas, was ich nicht gut kann


----------



## NatokWa (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Ohja ...... das stimmt allerdings *g*


----------



## IICARUS (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Momentan habe ich alles da bis auf die Alu-Streben des AGB und ich kann momentan gar nicht anfangen, da ja mein System dazu zerlegt werden muss. Es nervt auch das warten, da der Verkäufer angeblich seit letzte Woche Donnerstag laut Ebay versendet hat. Kommt aber mit Warensendung und dann dauert es länger und ich habe dazu auch kein Sendestatus. Die Streben sind aber überall mit einer langen Lieferzeit, so das ich nicht groß ausweichen kann um wo anders zu kaufen. Daher bleibt mir auch nur dieses warten bis alles da ist.

Normalerweise habe ich aber alles da, nur möchte ich die Streben am AGB mit dieser ALU Optik noch austauschen.


----------



## carapao (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

ich warte sehnlichst auf eine Lieferung von Watercool. (Schlauch, ein paar Adapter und Extender). Leider hat sich seit Dienstag der Status nicht verändert. Hoffe aber, dass evtl heute noch was passiert. Befürchte aber, dass es erst nächste Woche weitergeht.

Edit: und schwups ist die Versandbenachrichtigung da


----------



## IICARUS (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Nach einer ganzen Woche Wartezeit sind heute meine Alu Streben geliefert worden. 
Versendet wurden sie letzte Woche am Freitag... wobei der Händler bereits am Donnerstag auf Ebay als Versendet umgestellt hatte.

So sieht das ganze nun aus: [Tagebuch] IICARUS - Ultimate Water-Cooling Gaming PC | Hardtube Modding

Bei Watercool würde ich nachfragen ob alles Lieferbar ist, da der Status bei denen auf der Seite nicht immer stimmt. Ich hatte zunächst auch alles dort bestellt und 3 Tage später als sich der Status nicht änderte fragte ich nach und dann hieß es am nächsten Tag das ihnen die Röhren ausgegangen sind und ich bis nächster Woche warten müsste bis sie eine neue Lieferung bekommen und dann würde ich bevorzugt bearbeitet werden. Im Nachhinein haben sie den Lieferstatus auf der Webseite auf Anfang März umgeändert und mittlerweile steht der Lieferstatus auf unbekannt. Das ganze bezog sich auf die Tube 200 was ich zunächst dort bestellt hatte.

Habe nun alles da, aber vor Montag werde ich nicht loslegen.


----------



## lefskij (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r 9900k und 2080 ti*

Hach Leute, Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude...

...naja nicht wirklich, für mich persönlich ist Basteln und Schrauben unheimlich entspannend und dabei kann ich so richtig abschalten. Wenn das Projekt dann abgeschlossen ist, kommt schon fast ein wenig Wehmut auf und ich find's fast schade, dass nichts mehr zu tun ist. Bei Rechnern gibt es dann dann zum Glück noch die Einrichtungs- und Testphase (Austarieren, Übertaktung, Benchmarks, usw.) aber etwas selbst kreativ zu planen und umzusetzen, macht mir noch am meisten Spaß. Wenn alles gut funktioniert, gibt einem das eine ordentliche Portion Selbstwertgefühl.

Die Tage wollte ich mal eben kurz in den Keller und für meine Freundin ein paar neue Schutzbleche ans Fahrrad montieren. Das Ganze dauerte anderthalb Stunden, denn die dazugehörigen Streben mussten noch abgelängt werden und nebenbei habe ich ihren Drahtesel noch ein wenig geputzt. Jedesmal wenn ich "mal eben für eine halbe Stunde" in den Keller gehe, sagt sie: "Das wird doch eh nichts vor mindestens einer Stunde". 

Carapao, mir gefällt Dein Vorhaben, den Schlauch jetzt doch lieber nach Deinen Vorstellungen zu verlegen und selbst ein für Dich schönes Ergebnis anzustreben. Nimm Dir Zeit für die Gestaltung und sei kreativ, wenn etwas mal nicht gleich auf Anhieb klappt. Vielleicht denkst Du ja auch nochmal über eine professionelle Überwachung Deiner Wasserkühlung nach (z. B. mit einem >Aquaero<), denn Du wirst früher oder später sowieso darüber stolpern - und sage nicht, wir hätten Dich nicht gewarnt - wenn man einmal damit angefangen hat, ist es fast wie eine Droge: *Du wirst mehr wollen* 

Das Aquaero bietet in meinen Augen die beste und ausgefeilteste Steuerung, gerade in Kombination mit der dazugehörigen Software Aquasuite. Für alle die es interessiert: Eine neue Version steht seit ein paar Tagen zum Download bereit... Neu: aquasuite X.12 - RGBpx Upgrade fuer D5 NEXT und QUADRO - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum
Ich persönlich bleibe vorerst bei der X.11 und lese mir erstmal das komplette Changelog durch... die Top-Neuerungen betreffen mich eh nicht.

Hoffe ich konnte Dir das Warten mit meinem Gequatsche ein wenig verkürzen


----------



## carapao (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r 9900k und 2080 ti*



lefskij schrieb:


> Vielleicht denkst Du ja auch nochmal über eine professionelle Überwachung Deiner Wasserkühlung nach (z. B. mit einem >Aquaero<), denn Du wirst früher oder später sowieso darüber stolpern - und sage nicht, wir hätten Dich nicht gewarnt - wenn man einmal damit angefangen hat, ist es fast wie eine Droge: *Du wirst mehr wollen*
> 
> Das Aquaero bietet in meinen Augen die beste und ausgefeilteste Steuerung, gerade in Kombination mit der dazugehörigen Software Aquasuite. Für alle die es interessiert: Eine neue Version steht seit ein paar Tagen zum Download bereit... Neu: aquasuite X.12 - RGBpx Upgrade fuer D5 NEXT und QUADRO - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum
> Ich persönlich bleibe vorerst bei der X.11 und lese mir erstmal das komplette Changelog durch... die Top-Neuerungen betreffen mich eh nicht.


Du wirst lachen, hatte  gerade in der letzten halbe Stunde angefangen zu recherchieren 


> Hoffe ich konnte Dir das Warten mit meinem Gequatsche ein wenig verkürzen


Danke, hilft auf jeden Fall


----------



## lefskij (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Hehe, dann ist mein Plan ja aufgegangen 

Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft... wenn Du die Temperaturen exzellent überwachen und steuern möchtest, ist das Aquaero das Mittel der Wahl. Du kannst ja vorerst alles aufbauen und dann später so ein Gerät integrieren, denn Du musst letztendlich lediglich alle Sensoren und Lüfter, bzw. Pumpe nur noch an die Hardware anschließen.

Die 6 LT-Version kann irgendwo im Case an einer unauffälligen Stelle liegen, und Du brauchst das Ding mittlerweile noch nicht mal aktiv zu kühlen (die 5 LTs musste man bei bestimmter Bestückung noch mit einem Wasserkühler versehen). Hier reicht ein Passivkühler und selbst mit voller Belastung reicht dieser völlig aus.

PS: Das geile an dem Gerät ist, dass Du alles automatisch reglen kannst. Wassertemperaturgesteuerte Lüfter, Einfliessenlassen der Raumtemperatur im Sommer, Warnstufen bei zu hoher Temperatur, Durchfluss- und Füllstandssensoren vom AGB, Steuerung von RGB-Beleuchtung, Einbinden von Softwaresensoren aus z.B. HWInfo64, und und und...


----------



## carapao (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*



lefskij schrieb:


> Hehe, dann ist mein Plan ja aufgegangen
> 
> Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft... wenn Du die Temperaturen exzellent überwachen und steuern möchtest, ist das Aquaero das Mittel der Wahl. Du kannst ja vorerst alles aufbauen und dann später so ein Gerät integrieren, denn Du musst letztendlich lediglich alle Sensoren und Lüfter, bzw. Pumpe nur noch an die Hardware anschließen.
> 
> ...



Na toll, jetzt hast du mich vollends angefixt


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Keine Sorge, noch vor Ende des Wochenendes wirst du einen Mora wollen


----------



## lefskij (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, noch vor Ende des Wochenendes wirst du einen Mora wollen



Ich sag's doch 

Wenn schon WaKü, dann richtig!


----------



## carapao (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Da ich mich leider recht gut kenne, wird es früher oder später so kommen 
Ich hatte gestern schon mal einen entsprechenden Warenkorb zusammengestellt. Natürlich nur mal um zu schauen was das ungefähr kostet


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Dann nimm doch direkt einen Gigant, der 2. Mora kommt bestimmt 
Verdammt, das war ja mein Plan, wenn ich mal extern gehe


----------



## lefskij (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Du kannst Dir ja schonmal Gedanken darüber machen...

Position von der Steuerung, Gehäusedurchführung für die Schläuche, die zum MoRa führen, ein paar extra inline Temperatursensoren (die einfachen zweipoligen musst Du nicht kaufen, die sind beim Aquaero schon dabei - habe mittlerweile mehr als genug ), Verlängerungen für die Lüfterkabel, Durchflusssensor kaufen und unterbringen, vielleicht noch ein Farbwerk 360...

Glaube, ich hör mal lieber auf, bevor Du nicht Deinen Kontostand gechecked hast


----------



## IICARUS (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

... glaube habe ein *Disavow*... kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor....


----------



## carapao (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Mit  was würde man denn sinnvoller weise starten LT oder gleich pro?


----------



## IICARUS (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

LT reich aus, egal ob Mora oder Aquaero 6.


----------



## lefskij (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Für das Pro brauchst Du einen freien Laufwerksschacht und es bringt nur den Vorteil, dass Du einen Graphen pro Sekunde vorne sehen kannst...

Ich weiss nicht, ob das zielführend fü Dich ist. Du hast mit der LT-Variante alles im Windows-Desktop im Blick und kannst es sogar in der Overlaysoftware vom MSI-Afterburner beim Zocken einblenden lassen... von daher reicht eigentlich die LT-Version, außer Du möchtest auch gleich alles vorne am Case sehen.

PS: Ja genau, wie IICARUS sagt, ich habe beides in der Pro-Version aber es langt auch die LT-Variante... kostet deutlich weniger.


----------



## carapao (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Yessss.... Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen. Die Zustellung erfolgt voraussichtlich heute.
Dann kann es ja doch noch am Wochenende weitergehen


----------



## carapao (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

so, scheint soweit zu funktionieren. Hatte kurzzeitig ein kleines Leck, konnte zum Glück ohne große Probleme abgedichtet werden.

Was noch nicht will, ist die RGB Beleuchtung des AGB. Der hängt an einem ADD_HEADER Anschluss. Ist das falsch. CPU  und GPU sind an den beiden RGB_HEADER

Oder muss in den irgendwo separat ansteuern?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Was für LEDs hast du verbaut? Denn darauf kommt es an.
Du kannst ja alles möglich an LEDs verbauen, daher müssen wir schon wissen welche LEDs du dazu gekauft und verbaut hast.

Auf Watercool gibt es dazu auch mehrere Arten von LEDs zu kaufen.

Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen den ADD_HEADER und dem RGB_HEADER?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*RGB_HEADER*: 12v nicht adressierbar, normales RGB. 
Alle LEDs geben immer das gleiche aus.

*ADD_HEADER*: 5v adressierbar, jede LED kann einzeln angesprochen werden. 
Hiermit sind bestimmte Effekte möglich, da jede LED was anderes Darstellen kann.


----------



## carapao (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Was für LEDs hast du verbaut? Denn darauf kommt es an.
> Du kannst ja alles möglich an LEDs verbauen, daher müssen wir schon wissen welche LEDs du dazu gekauft und verbaut hast.
> 
> Auf Watercool gibt es dazu auch mehrere Arten von LEDs zu kaufen.
> ...



habe folgende verbaut https://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wa...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/78017
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung was der Unterschied ist. Ist das erste  Mal, dass ich mich damit befasse


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Das siehst du schon an der Spannung, also 12v = normales RGB (kein D-RGB).

Kommt daher an den RGB_HEADER mit dran. Das macht aber in diesem Fall nichts aus, weil du an 5v angesteckt hast. Das einzige ist das es sich um unterschiedliche Technik handelt und es deshalb nicht gehen kann.

Du brauchst wahrscheinlich so ein Splitter Kabel um an einem Anschluss das ganze aufsplitten zu können.
RGB Verteiler - LED Verteiler 4 polig RGB Splitter Kabel Verlaengerung 1 zu 2 LED Streifen Verbinder LED Splitter Kabel Verbindungskabel LED Y Verteiler fuer 5050 3528 LED Streifen (4pcs,Schwarz): Amazon.de: Beleuchtung

Mit D-RGB werden wie bereits geschrieben jede einzelne LED einzeln angesteuert und dazu verläuft als zweiter Pin ein Datenkabel. Hiermit wird per Programmierung (Skrip) bestimmt wie jede einzelne LED zu leuchten hat. Dadurch sind dann Effekte wie Regenbogen, Wellen usw. möglich.

So sieht D-RGB aus:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNfhi7i978w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Würdest du D-RGB an das normale RGB mit 12v anschließen würden die LEDs die normalerweise mit nur 5v ausgelegt sind sofort Schaden nehmen. Ist mir selbst mal passiert, da hatte der Stecker von EK-WB zwar nur 3 Kabel angebunden, der Stecker hatte aber 4-Pin. Der 3-Pin war daher nicht belegt. Nach einer Fehlersuche steckte ich ausersehen das Kabel an den RGB_HEADER und merkte es erst nachdem ich den Rechner dazu eingeschaltet hatte und mich wunderte wieso die LEDs nicht geht. War aber zu spät, die LEDs waren Schrott und ich konnte dann im Nachhinein den Monoblock zerlegen um ein neuen RGB-Strip einbauen zu können.

Mir ist das aber nicht wegen nicht wissen passiert, sondern weil beide Stecker nebeneinander sind und ich mit der Hand davor nicht sah das ich versehentlich am falschen Stecker eingesteckt hatte.

Trifft in deinem Fall aber nicht zu, da du kein D-RGB verbaut hast.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

In deinem Fall sollte das Kabel aus 4-Kabeln(Adern) bestehen.
Kannst wenn es der Fall ist ja zum test an den RGB_HEADER anschließen.

Du darfst aber NIE ein RGB an diesen Anschluss stecken der nur 3 Adern hat, da es sich dann eher um D-RGB handelt und daher statt 12v nur 5v anliegen dürfen.


----------



## carapao (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Top! Danke Dir.


----------



## goanaut67 (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Der 3 polige Header funktioniert mit deinem Strip so nicht. Nimm einen Splitter wie IICARUS vorschlägt.

Was anderes, glaube der CPU-Kühler ist von der Durchflussrichtung her verkehrt herum angeschlossen, sehe die Schlauchverläufe hinter der GPU allerdings nicht.
Pfeil zum Anschluss=Einlass, Pfeil vom Anschluss weg=Auslass.

Ist nicht kriegsentscheidend aber mal nach Durchfluss und CPU-Temperatur schauen.


----------



## carapao (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich erstaunt, dass alles ohne weitere größere Probleme ging. 

Gerade mal ne Runde Project Cars gefahren. 
CPU bei max 52 
GPU max von 42 
Wassertemperatur bei max 30
Lüfter sind im Prinzip nicht zu hören.


----------



## carapao (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*



goanaut67 schrieb:


> Der 3 polige Header funktioniert mit deinem Strip so nicht. Nimm einen Splitter wie IICARUS vorschlägt.
> 
> Was anderes, glaube der CPU-Kühler ist von der Durchflussrichtung her verkehrt herum angeschlossen, sehe die Schlauchverläufe hinter der GPU allerdings nicht.
> Pfeil zum Anschluss=Einlass, Pfeil vom Anschluss weg=Auslass.
> ...



ne, das passt schon, von der CPU geht es unter dem AGB zum Radiotor in der Front. Vom OUT des AGBs geht es in die CPU


----------



## goanaut67 (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Du meinst vom OUT des AGB in die GPU...dann wäre die verkehrt herum angeschlossen.
Auch das ist nicht tragisch, sieht ja soweit alles gut aus.


----------



## carapao (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*



goanaut67 schrieb:


> Du meinst vom OUT des AGB in die GPU...dann wäre die verkehrt herum angeschlossen.
> Auch das ist nicht tragisch, sieht ja soweit alles gut aus.



ja. Gibt es bei der GPU ein OUT/IN? Wusste ich nicht...

Edit: Gerade nochmals in die Installationsanleitung geschaut. da steht nichts von IN/OUT. Sicher, dass das so ist?


----------



## goanaut67 (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Im Idealfall sollte die Eingangangsseite das Wasser direkt zur Düsenplatte des Chips befördern und im Rücklauf die restlichen Komponenten mit versorgen.
Dann wäre der Eingang bei dir auf der linken Seite von vorne gesehen (kann man bei dem Kühler gut sehen).

Dabei geht es dann um das eine oder andere Grad hin oder her.


----------



## carapao (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*



goanaut67 schrieb:


> Im Idealfall sollte die Eingangangsseite das Wasser direkt zur Düsenplatte des Chips befördern und im Rücklauf die restlichen Komponenten mit versorgen.
> Dann wäre der Eingang bei dir auf der linken Seite von vorne gesehen (kann man bei dem Kühler gut sehen).
> 
> Dabei geht es dann um das eine oder andere Grad hin oder her.



ok, Danke für die Erklärung. Werde ich dann bei Gelegenheit mal tauschen


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Die Strix hat auch selber einen 12V Rgb Header verbaut, damit sollte das Problem erstmal gelöst sein.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Dazu brauchst aber ein Adapter, da du den Stecker nicht direkt einstecken kannst.
Ansonsten wäre dies auch eine Möglichkeit.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CjB-e-QQBFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Doch, die Strix hat hinten einen normalen 12V Rg Header, dazu noch 2(oder war es doch nur einer?) 4pin Lüfterheader.
Ich hab die Karte ja selber und den Rgb Header auch schon benutzt.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Gut dann habe ich es nicht mehr so genau in Erinnerung, sofern es bei meiner 2080 Super auch so ist.


----------



## carapao (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Doch, die Strix hat hinten einen normalen 12V Rg Header, dazu noch 2(oder war es doch nur einer?) 4pin Lüfterheader.
> Ich hab die Karte ja selber und den Rgb Header auch schon benutzt.



d.h. ich kann die LED des AGBs dort einstecken?

Edit: cool funktioniert! Top, vielen Dank für den Hinweis!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## carapao (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

mal ein paar Temps von weiteren Spielen 5Ghz All Core bei 1.243V

Assetto Corsa Competizione
CUP 60
GPU 45 
Wasser 35

Metro Exodus
CPU 57
GPU 46
Wasser 34


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Temperaturen sind TOP! 

Wobei du hier ehe die Durchschnittstemperatur beachten solltest und nicht eine Temperatur die mal als Spitze gelegentlich kurz erreicht wurde. Daher schaue ich mir Temperaturen immer Live während eines Spiels mittels OSD des Afterburners an.

Das mit dem Stecker auf der Grafikkarte war mir nicht bekannt, wobei ich bei meiner Asus Strix 2080 Super nicht drauf geachtet habe, da ich nur D-RGB verbaut habe und die Grafikkarte keines hat.


----------



## carapao (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Temperaturen sind TOP!
> 
> Wobei du hier ehe die Durchschnittstemperatur beachten solltest und nicht eine Temperatur die mal als Spitze gelegentlich kurz erreicht wurde. Daher schaue ich mir Temperaturen immer Live während eines Spiels mittels OSD des Afterburners an.
> 
> Das mit dem Stecker auf der Grafikkarte war mir nicht bekannt, wobei ich bei meiner Asus Strix 2080 Super nicht drauf geachtet habe, da ich nur D-RGB verbaut habe und die Grafikkarte keines hat.



Average in metro exodus war nochmals duetlich niederiger, CPU 50, GPU 42, Wasser 32,4 
Allerdings bei nur ca. 15 min Dauer. Mal sehen wie es nach ca.1h aussieht
Hat sich bisher aber echt gelohnt. Zusammenbau hat echt Spaß gemacht, ist deutlich leiser und schön niedrige Temperaturen.
Mal sehen, wie es weiter geht. Nächstes Mal würde ich wohl eher 16/10 Schlauch wegen der Optik verwenden (sofern Schlauch). die 13/10 sind schon sehr zierlich. Steuerung wie eine Aquaero muss ich mal sehen. Irgendwie wäre eine gute Übersicht samt Steuerung schon nett 

Edit: Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle auch an alle für die nette Beratung und adhoc Hilfe!


----------



## carapao (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

beschäftige mich gerade mit der Steuerung der Wasserkühlung. Irgendwie ist das aktuell alles noch nicht so wirklich komfortabel. Bin die Tage ja schon über die aquaero 6 LT gestolpert.
Was würde ich denn alles brauchen? Passt das so?
Warenkorb bei Caseking:
Warenkorb | Caseking


----------



## IICARUS (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Das passt soweit alles, aber nimm diesen Temperatursensor: aqua computer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde

Bei deinem musst du noch ein Doppelgewinde Adapter dazu nehmen.
Bei diesem hier ist es sozusagen schon direkt mit verbaut, so das du eine Seite einschrauben kannst und darauf direkt den Anschluss.

Hier noch ein paar alternative Temperatursensoren...
Alphacool Eiszapfen Temperatursensor G1/4 IG/IG & mit AG Adapter - Chrome
Alphacool Eiszapfen Temperatursensor G1/4 IG/IG mit AG Adapter - Deep Black

Bei den ALC Temperatursensoren liegt ein Doppelgewinde Adapter bereits mit bei.

Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur
Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 - black matt | Sensor Temperatur


----------



## carapao (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Danke! Einen Alphacool Eiszapfen habe ich bereits verbaut. Wie viele Sensoren machen denn so sinn? Jeweils einen bei den Radiatoren? Wie integriert man eigentlich den Durchflusssensor? Einfach irgendwo dazwischen hängen?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Brauchst nur einen, weitere sind nur Spielerei oder gut falls mal einer defekt gehen sollte.

Bei mir sind drei verbaut, da ich nachdem ich den Mora mit verbaute neugierig war wie sich die Temperatur zwischen Eingang und Ausgang auswirken würde. Ein Temperatursensor bezüglich der Regelung der Lüfter hatte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits verbaut.

Manche Leute berechnen die Temperaturdifferenz von 2-3 Temperatursensoren und lassen danach regeln. Was so nicht zwingend erforderlich ist, da es bei solch einer Regelung nicht auf jeden Grad genau mit ankommt. Solch eine Temperaturdifferenz lässt sich aber nur mit dem Aquaero 6 berechnen und als Virtueller Sensor erstellen.

Wo du den verbaust ist auch nicht so wichtig, es seiden du möchtest wissen was für eine wärme dein Prozessor bzw. Grafikkarte erzeugen. Im Gesamten Loop wird sich die Temperatur nicht groß unterscheiden, so das die Differenz nur etwa 1-2 Grad betragen wird.


----------



## carapao (4. März 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Moin, habe gestern mal die aquaero 6 LT eingebaut. Habe jetzt allerdings das Problem, dass die Lüfter der Radiatoren gar nicht mehr angehen. Temperatursensor, Durchflusssensor und Pumpe werden erkannt. Pumpe habe ich allerdings nicht über den Aquabus angeschlossen, sondern über einen Lüftereingang. Hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass normale D5 Pumpen (also nicht aquacomputer-Pumpen besser so angeschlossen werden sollen.

Lüfter der Radiatoren sind über einen 3-fach Splitter an der aquaero angeschlossen. Da die Lüfter davor noch einwandfrei getan haben, gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass die Splitter das Problem sind. Muss ich in der Aquasuite noch irgendwas konfigurieren? Aus der Anleitung bin ich auf die schnelle noch nicht so richtig schlau geworden.


----------



## carapao (4. März 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Problem ist gelöst. Stromzufuhr zur aquaero war nicht richtig. War dann wohl doch etwas zu spät gestern Abend


----------



## carapao (4. März 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

erster Test mit Assetto Corsa Competizione (15 min) 
Temps: 
CPU 58 max 49 Avg -> -2 Grad
GPU (dieses mal richtig rum angeschlossen )  45 max, 41 Avg  -> -3 Grad
Wasser 31,6 max 29,3 Avg. -> - 4 Grad

Durchfluss habe ich jetzt mal bei ca75l/h


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

Sieht doch gut aus...


----------



## carapao (4. März 2020)

*AW: Aufbau 1. Custom Wasserkühlung für 9900k und 2080 ti*

bin bisher auch recht zufrieden. Zudem macht es echt Spaß mit den Optionen in Aquasuite herum zu spielen. Mal sehen welchen Einfluss der Durchfluss und verschiedene Lüftereinstellungen auf die Temperaturen und Lautstärke haben


----------



## carapao (29. April 2020)

habe mir dann nun doch noch ein MoRa 360LT geholt. Ist schon ein cooles Stück Technik. Der Kabelsalat kommt noch weg, sobald ich mir über die finale Aufstellung von PC, MoRa und SimRacing Rig im klaren bin.

Lüfter (Arctic P12 PWM PST) laufen mit 400RPM, die der internen Radiatoren laufen temperaturgesteuert, gehen aktuell aber nicht über 600. Für mich im Prinzip mehr oder weniger nicht zu hören.
Delta von Raumtemperatur zu Wassertemperatur ist nochmals um ca. 5 Grad gesunken, nun ca. 6 Grad. Gerade 15 min Rennen in Zolder mit 20 Autos gefahren und die Temperaturen gehen kaum hoch. Das ist irgendwie schon cool 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (29. April 2020)

Schlimm mit uns... 

Kann mich vor meinem Umbau auf Wasser erinnern als ich auch kein Mora haben wollte und drei Monate später nach dem Umbau doch noch der Mora dazu kam.


----------



## carapao (29. April 2020)

ja, irgendwie kann man die Finger nicht davon lassen. Man braucht es nicht, ist aber irgendwie leider geil


----------



## Sinusspass (29. April 2020)

Oder man hat ein Case, wo so viel Fläche reinpasst, dass der Mora keinen Sinn mehr machen würde und man nur noch auf den Gigant upgraden kann.
Es gibt immer noch eine weitere Eskalationsstufe.


----------



## IICARUS (29. April 2020)

carapao schrieb:


> ja, irgendwie kann man die Finger nicht davon lassen. Man braucht es nicht, ist aber irgendwie leider geil


Nein, ohne würde ich auch gut auskommen, aber der macht viel aus weil er frei im Raum steht und so mein Rechner nur eine bestimmte Größe beibehalten kann. Ist halt ein Unterschied ob ohne ein leisen Rechner zu haben oder mit einen lautlosen Rechner. Zudem gehen die Temperaturen noch weiter runter.


----------



## carapao (29. April 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Es gibt immer noch eine weitere Eskalationsstufe.



hoffentlich nicht, ich wurde jetzt schon leicht schief angesehen daheim


----------



## IICARUS (29. April 2020)

Oh man da kann ich ein Lied von singen... 

1. Monoblock der nicht nötig war
2. Grafikkarte vertikal zu verbauen
3. Durchflussanzeige
4. Von Schlauch auf Hardtube umbauen
5. Hardtube erneut überarbeiten und komplett neu aufbauen

Zumindest was mir so auf die schnelle einfällt...


----------



## Sinusspass (29. April 2020)

Der Blick beweist, dass der Pc anständig gekühlt wird.
Es hat auch schon Leute gegeben, die den Teilkreislauf der Fußbodenheizung ihres Pc-Zimmers oder der ganzen Wohnung verwendet haben, sich ne Regentonne mit 1000L ins Zimmer gestellt haben oder einen Mora an die Außenwand des Hauses geschraubt haben (auch wenn man da ein Ventil elektrisch steuern muss, dass das Wasser nicht zu kalt wird). Oder man verbaut Kupferrohre an der Außenwand des garteneigenen Swimmingpools, legt Kupferrohr unter seinen Rasen oder man hat einen Bach hinterm Haus und legt da einfach nen Radiator rein. Das könnte ich eigentlich machen, aber 100m Schlauch und 15m Höhenunterschied.....
Wie auch immer, da ist noch sehr viel Potenzial nur mit Wasser, sobald man ne Kältemaschine hat (die heutzutage auch sehr leise sein können oder im Keller Platz finden) geht noch mehr. Dann kann man noch den Pc zum Schutz vor Kondenswasser ins Ölbad legen....
Potenzial für wahnsinnige Kühlkonzepte gibt es genug, viele erfordern allerdings ein großes Grundstück. So betrachtet hast du "nur" eine normale Wakü mit Mora


----------

